# SJR&P Progress



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

For the past 18 months we have been constructing phase 5 of our layout. This extension takes the railroad down another 6 ft and will eventually terminate in a storage yard under our shed which will be the interchange to a standard gauge line. The first part of the extension went online this weekend. New England Large Scale 2011 is in two weeks and the operating session we will host on Friday evening will include operation over this part of the new extension.

Below is a photo of a train on Cascade Bridge. 










Stan Ames


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the video Stan? I love the Cascade bridge!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 22 May 2011 08:31 PM 
Where's the video Stan? I love the Cascade bridge! 
Gary

I think the link is fixed now. The steelwork for Cascade bridge was built by Mainline Bridges.

http://mainlinebridges.mybisi.com/

Stan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Damien (Mainline Bridges) is a great guy! He's in Arizona now.


----------

